# Pigs on the Wing...Common Interest



## Jack W.

Thanks to everyone who has supported Pigs on the Wing.  We have been running the circuits for the last 10 years and have done very well.

I have decided to retire Pigs on the Wing as our team name.  It seems like no one could remember who we are.  So for that reason and a few others, we will now travel as...

Common Interest
Jack Waiboer
Pit Master


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Thanks Jack and good luck with the new team name!
Chris L.


----------

